# Speculations on, Pariah(Ravenor vs Eisenhorn)



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoilers abound for anyone who hasn't read both the Eisenhorn and Ravenor novels.

So with this coming out at the end of the year and having just finished both sets of novels, I'm fresh with all my fluff on it. So what are people expecting? Or what can we expect.

Character wise who have we got:

Ravenor. Of course, but as per the synopsis, he is a reinstated Inquisitor, which suggests he was exonerated after the Slyte incident. Naturally will be in his chair as always, wonder if it will have got any upgrades since last time? We know that Ravenor is going to die, I haven't got _Salvations Reach_ with me to hand, but he dies before then, and probably quite a bit before. I would say he must have died at the very latest in 765.M41. Heldane survived till this long, so it wouldn't be a stretch for Ravenor to live that long either, especially due to his condition. Though I don't believe he will of course, but just a date to watch for _Pariah_, depending on what date it's set in. We also know from _Salvations Reach_ that he dies 'badly'. Could of course be due to a number of things, but I imagine it will be at the end of this next trilogy of novels.

Patience Kys. Last known to be waiting for Ravenors trial to be over. Everything indicated she intends to stay with him despite the Slyte incident.

Maud Plyton. Much the same as Kys.

Harlon Nayl. Last known to be returning Evisorex to Carthae. It says Ravenor doubts he may ever come back, but I can't seen Nayl not being involved in the hunt for his old master. Nor can I see him rejoining Eisenhorn. I reckon he will either be with Ravenor from the start of the novels, but likely with a distant and aloof attitude and relationship with each other. Or he will make a surprise reappearance later on in either _Pariah_ or one of the other novels. Either way I'm certain he'll be back.

Kara Swole. I'm dearly hoping she, like Ravenor is exonerated. Much like Nayl, I can't see her not being involved in the hunt for Eisenhorn, too much scope and potential there. Plus she clearly means too much to Ravenor, though granted if she were imprisoned or killed by the Inquisitor it would no doubt provide some serious changes in Ravenors attitude and personality. But again, I reckon she'll be back.

Wystan Frauka. Very much doubt we'll be seeing him again, he's not a blank any more for one, and his ending seemed very final. Pity though, as I really enjoyed his character and found him immensely entertaining. 

Zael Efferneti. Again same as Frauka, though he could return potentially, maybe now with some training and experience. Dunno though.

Belknap. Gone for good I reckon, and not too bothered either, wasn't really that important a character.

Sholto Unwerth. Yeah I can see him returning as well as their pilot, maybe not part of Cynia Preests crew on the Hinterlight.

Cynia Preest. Yeah I can again see her being involved in this to transport Ravenor and his band about the galaxy.


So that's about it for Ravenors warband and characters. 

Eisenhorn. Naturally, though I wonder how Dan will work the novel. If it will be told mostly from Ravenors point of view, or if it will be split between the two of them. I imagine it will more likely be the former. So how is Eisenhorn these days? Obviously he was not killed by the Divine Fratery, though I doubt anyone believed that. Even more crippled as a result? Just how radical has he now become do we think? If it's got to the point where Ravenor is hunting him, then it must be bad.

Cherubael. Certainly going to appear. Wondering how Ravenor will deal with him, and more importantly I wonder who he will kill, as I'm willing to bet Eisenhorn or Cherubael will kill one of our beloved supporting characters before the first novel is over to pack a punch, accidental or not.

And well that's it for Eisenhorn really, everyone else was dead by the end of the novel really or now with Ravenor.

Which of course leaves us with, last, but certainly not the least.

Alizebeth Bequin. No doubt at all that she will be in this in some capactiy, and I'm even quite prepared to bet she'll have come out of her coma. Whether this happens at the start, during or for an ending to the novel will of course remain to be seen. But of course she will be involved. If I remember correctly, the novels were originally penned or nicknamed 'The Bequin Trilogy'. How she will come out of her coma, how she will deal with Eisenhorn now being as radical as she is, and all the other related problem that stem from that, will of course have to wait for now ^^.


Either way, I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

forgive my ignorance - but there will be another trilogy? I thought pariah was just a standalone novel continuing from where Ravenor left off?


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Chaosveteran said:


> forgive my ignorance - but there will be another trilogy? I thought pariah was just a standalone novel continuing from where Ravenor left off?



It will be the first of a new trilogy.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, first time I heard of it, it was dubbed 'The Bequin Trilogy', then 'Ravenor vs Eisenhorn'. And well, not sure what the three will be called as an arc. But yeah, from everything I've heard and read it's the first of a new trilogy.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Medea maybe? Can't remember what her footnote was at the end of Hereticus but I'm fairly certain it was more MIA than KIA suggesting she's still a factor. 

I always thought it would make a good twist for Eisenhorn to be hunting Ravenor rather than the other way around but I guess it would make more sense for Eisenhorn to complete the metamorphosis of puritan to radical a la Quixos.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Zael Efferneti. Again same as Frauka, though he could return potentially, maybe now with some training and experience. Dunno though.


Ohoho no no no. He ain't coming back. And if he does, it will not as you remember him. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Care to elaborate? What's your source?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Designation P-90 said:


> It will be the first of a new trilogy.


Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Sorry. This is seriously very exciting. I need to re-read both trilogies!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Care to elaborate? What's your source?


Beware for here there be fairly major spoilers. (These are for ADB's novel _The Emperor's Gift_.)




Zael won't be returning, but Brother Hyperion of the Grey Knights might. Yes you read that right.

Lilith Abferquarn took Zael to Titan as his psychic mirror power made him a perfect candidate for the Grey Knights as the training unlocked his full potential as a psyker. He passed, though his age made the implant process a bit touch and go, and became Brother Hyperion of Squad Castian. But he is definitely very powerful. Powerful enough that he fought in the First War for Armageddon, played a significant role in the battle, and was one of the few survivors.

He learns who he was in the novel and admits that his own dream of his past, every Grey Knight gets these, is of a black throne that he can't understand. Turns out it was Ravenor he was remembering. He also has a dream of his homeworld, but not a very clear one.

By the end Zael/Hyperion has become a Grey Knights Librarian, which pretty much confirms him as one of the most powerful psykers in the entire Adeptus Astartes. He came a long way from that ratty little kid who helped out Ravenor.




LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well that's just fucking awesome! Cheers!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well that's just fucking awesome! Cheers!


I take it you enjoyed that spoiler. :grin:

I thought it was awesome too, 100x more so after a certain something he does in the book.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoilt or not, I'm getting it as soon as it's out!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that odd? Do BL authors often cross reference each other's characters other than those that appear in codices? Because this is the first example of it I've seen. 


On another note, I am definitely looking forward to this trilogy. :biggrin: :victory:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well if he can cross back over again that's a HUGE ace up Ravenors sleeve(Chair)


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

Hadn't really planned to read any of the GKs novels, but I might just have to get that one.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

If I pre order the butchers nails, the emperors gift and void stalker and live in the uk do I get these now?


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I love it when characters from one book crop up in another. It makes the setting seem more real and three dimensional in a way.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

@ LotN: Holy shit, that's awesome. 

Although it is pretty badass and (with the exception of the Heresy) there has been such a minimal (i.e. nonexistant) crossing of characters from one author to the other's individual 'universes.' This is both exciting to see additional collaboration between Abnett and ADB, but at the same time has the negative effect of making the 40K universe seem a little smaller, although at least in this capacity it will make a great deal of sense.


----------

